# "Dupes" getting what we want but cheaper!



## luvbags3

We all love cosmetics duh! but not everyone can afford them. I've realized how many good drugstore products there are. 

If you know of any please post!!!!!

Mac 226??? You can't find one it's sold out but at walmart I found a dupe. Yes, a dupe. for $5.89 

Tried it and it did the same job and made from all natural hair

Revlon Contour Shadow brush #1159-05

The mac is tappered at the top but I got the same results.


----------



## luvbags3

Nars orgasm is duped by milani's "luminous" blush. About a $20 dollar difference.


----------



## luvbags3

Chanel Creme gloss lumiere ($32) is duped by Revlon Colorstay Creme gloss($8.99)

same texture and pigmentation, lasts just as long different colors to chose from.


----------



## luvbags3

Mac Penultimate eyeliner ($16.50) duped by Revlon's Colorstay liquid Pen ($8)

Mac only offers it in one color, revlon has it in 3! Go on the same, last the same time.


----------



## jc2239

Avon's Ultra Color Rich Mousse Lipsticks (these were on sale for like $1 or so sometime back) are a great dupe for YSL's Rouge Volupte Lipsticks ($34)



 





same amazing creamy texture, similar colors, but for a fraction of the price.  i love both products!


----------



## nseastar

NYC liquid eyeliner is a dupe for Urban Decay.  The brush is slightly better on the UD but the NYC still applies easily and looks the same and lasts just as well.  I have UD in oil slick and NYC in metallic black and I can't tell any difference between the two.


----------



## shakti29

How about a dupe for MAC 217 ES brush?


----------



## lantana19

Does anyone know of a dupe to the Nars Orgasm nail polish? I've been hunting online and can't find one that looks like a match.


----------



## lunatwinkle

L'Oreal Waterproof Voluminous mascara is a dupe for Diorshow! 

Monistat Chafing Relief Gel is a face primer dupe for Bare Escentuals Prime Time. I've tried both, and Monistat is exactly the same!


----------



## Veelyn

Cool topic for a thread!


----------



## claireZk

I have a few that are very similar!...

Everyday Minerals Blush in New Car Smell and MAC Spaced Out blush


----------



## claireZk

Rimmel Maxxx Lash and Bourjois Oui au Volume


----------



## claireZk

Jane Mineral Blush in Rose Satin and Nars Orgasm


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> Jane Mineral Blush in Rose Satin and Nars Orgasm



claire how's the pigmentation on the jane?  it looks so pretty!


----------



## claireZk

There's also Milani eyeshadow in Java Bean, which is almost identical to Too Faced eye shadow in Dirtbag.  I thought I had a pic, but I can't find it


----------



## claireZk

jc2239 said:


> claire how's the pigmentation on the jane?  it looks so pretty!


It's very pigmented, and the finish is comparable to MAC beauty powders-- a little pearly, but no shimmer.  These blushes are fantastic, not just by drugstore standards, but just in general!  I highly recommend them!!


----------



## Magdeline

I love this thread!


----------



## jc2239

claireZk said:


> It's very pigmented, and the finish is comparable to MAC beauty powders-- a little pearly, but no shimmer.  These blushes are fantastic, not just by drugstore standards, but just in general!  I highly recommend them!!



thanks claire!  i'm definitely going to check out the jane products more carefully the next time i happen upon a display.


----------



## pmburk

lunatwinkle said:


> Monistat Chafing Relief Gel is a face primer dupe for Bare Escentuals Prime Time. I've tried both, and Monistat is exactly the same!


 
I was just about to post - the Monistat Chafing Gel is a dupe for Smashbox Photo Finish. I've been using/alternating both (as well as Laura Mercier primer) and the Monistat works just as nicely, if not better.


----------



## Tracy

great thread idea!!


----------



## luvbags3

jc2239 said:


> Avon's Ultra Color Rich Mousse Lipsticks (these were on sale for like $1 or so sometime back) are a great dupe for YSL's Rouge Volupte Lipsticks ($34)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same amazing creamy texture, similar colors, but for a fraction of the price. i love both products!


 

I love the YSL, thank you so much! What is the color pictured for the Avon lipstick?


----------



## claireZk

Here's a couple more...






Jane Mineral Blush in Tender Blush and Nars Oasis


----------



## claireZk

Boots no 7 Sheer Temptation lipstick in Excite and Dior ShineAddict sheer lipstick in Beige-a-Porter


----------



## jc2239

luvbags3 said:


> I love the YSL, thank you so much! What is the color pictured for the Avon lipstick?



it's called Delicate Pink which looks like this on:






it's one of my fave lippies and is a really beautiful nudey pink.


----------



## TIFFINEE

awesome thread.....I it !


----------



## kabaker

This is GREAT!


----------



## momo43

great thread!


----------



## luvbags3

Smashbox O-gloss($22) duped by Avon's Mark GlossBlossom($6)

they work the same, gloss that turns into a different shade of pink depending ??? Don't know but I like both of them. Although I've heard that Avon made it first. So who duped who is the question? But for $16 difference I'll keep GlossBlossom. Both same size .34oz


----------



## nseastar

luvbags3 said:


> Smashbox O-gloss($22) duped by Avon's Mark GlossBlossom($6)
> 
> they work the same, gloss that turns into a different shade of pink depending ??? Don't know but I like both of them. Although I've heard that Avon made it first. So who duped who is the question? But for $16 difference I'll keep GlossBlossom. Both same size .34oz



Yay!  I'm an O Gloss addict in the summer- well since last summer anyway.  This is probably a really silly question, but how do you order avon?  I don't know anyone who sells it.


----------



## luvbags3

nseastar said:


> Yay! I'm an O Gloss addict in the summer- well since last summer anyway. This is probably a really silly question, but how do you order avon? I don't know anyone who sells it.


 

go to www.avon.com and you can buy there


----------



## nseastar

luvbags3 said:


> go to www.avon.com and you can buy there


Ha ha, talk about missing the obvious!  Thank you!  I thought you had to buy from a rep.


----------



## frostedcouture

claireZk said:


> I have a few that are very similar!...
> 
> Everyday Minerals Blush in New Car Smell and MAC Spaced Out blush



Yup they are pretty much the same!   both very much


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Does anyone know if Jane makes a dupe of NARS Mata Hari? Or any drugstore Mata Hari dupe for that matter?


----------



## pcil

jc2239 said:


> it's called Delicate Pink which looks like this on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's one of my fave lippies and is a really beautiful nudey pink.



I like the color but I think it's not available anymore. I checked avon website and can't find this color


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Great thread!!


----------



## elle tee

luvbags3 said:


> Mac Penultimate eyeliner ($16.50) duped by Revlon's Colorstay liquid Pen ($8)
> 
> Mac only offers it in one color, revlon has it in 3! Go on the same, last the same time.



Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I guess some of it is about the packaging for me.  I would pay more just for the beautiful case


----------



## gina2328

shakti29 said:


> How about a dupe for MAC 217 ES brush?


 

The Sonya Kashuk Tapered Blending Brush sold at Target.  They have two types one sells for about $ 3.99 and one sells for about $ 9.99.  Not sure about the price difference but I purchased the white handled 3.99 brush but I have not tried it yet.  I have the 217 already and I love it and highly recommend saving up for it, its an outstanding brush.  I believe it costs $ 22.50.

Here is a link to makeupally reviews for the SK brush:

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/...g_brush_-_tapered/Sonia_Kashuk/Makeup_Brushes


----------



## jc2239

pcil said:


> I like the color but I think it's not available anymore. I checked avon website and can't find this color



i think they may be discontinuing these--which may be why they were available at the company store for around fifty cents each!  



it'sanaddiction said:


> I guess some of it is about the packaging for me.  I would pay more just for the beautiful case



i'm totally with you on that!  i wouldn't forego my YSL rouge voluptes for anything, but i do love that there are more affordable alternative for the more "fun" colors that i might want.


----------



## claireZk

pipsqu3ak said:


> Does anyone know if Jane makes a dupe of NARS Mata Hari? Or any drugstore Mata Hari dupe for that matter?


I don't think Jane makes one that pink, but CG Cheekers in Classic Pink is pretty close.  I used to love CG blushes when I was younger.  I think they're only ~$3! 






 vs.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

They do look pretty close! Thanks!


----------



## chessmont

I found the CG Cheekers have quite good pigment (a little goes a long way) for such an inexpensive item.  I have several colors.


----------



## jan228

lunatwinkle said:


> L'Oreal Waterproof Voluminous mascara is a dupe for Diorshow!


 
I've never tried the Dior brand, but I *LOVE* my L'Oreal Voluminous mascara. I stock up when Ulta has a buy one get one free sale on L'Oreal products.


----------



## bonchicgenre

luvbags3 said:


> Mac Penultimate eyeliner ($16.50) duped by Revlon's Colorstay liquid Pen ($8)
> 
> Mac only offers it in one color, revlon has it in 3! Go on the same, last the same time.



I LOVE the mac pen and today while at riteaid I bought something similar called styli-style liquid liner pen for only $2. Hoping they work the same!


----------



## kabaker

I just bought the revlon color stay liner that is the dupe for MAC penultimate liner and I also bought the monistat chafing cream that is a dupe for foundation base...I LOVE BOTH!!

The liner is sooo easy to apply, and I ALWAYS have problems with liquid liner.

I had never used a primer before but I did notice a big difference when I used the monistat. The real test will be to see if it keeps the oilies away around my t-zone.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

NYX taupe blush is a dupe of MAC emote blush. Good for contouring.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ Gawd, I wish I had known that before I paid an arm and a leg for Emote via evilbay


----------



## claireZk

NYX makes a lot of MAC dupes, but their products are *so* hard to find here! Booo!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Ugh. I'm probably gonna have to go the evilbay route because NYX isn't sold in my state.


----------



## lantana19

^^ Why don't y'all just order off of Cherry Culture or the NYX website?


----------



## cristalena56

ive never tried nyx before.. I might have to pick some up the next time i goto ulta


----------



## pipsqu3ak

lantana19 said:


> ^^ Why don't y'all just order off of Cherry Culture or the NYX website?



Ooooh, thanks for the tip. I'm about to place an order on Cherry Culture for Taupe and a Milk eye pencil.


----------



## Sunshine

What is cherry culture?


----------



## claireZk

^ Cherryculture.com

It's a makeup store.


----------



## lantana19

pipsqu3ak said:


> Ooooh, thanks for the tip. I'm about to place an order on Cherry Culture for Taupe and a Milk eye pencil.



Just make sure if you place a big order that you check for everything you ordered. On my last order they left out one eye shadow and it took a month of begging to finally get them to send it to me.


----------



## ChristyR143

Marlena at makeupgeek dot com also sells a ton of nyx products, and her shipping is super fast too.


----------



## lantana19

^^ I didn't know that! She's so cute! I  her!


----------



## ChristyR143

I know, I love her too! Her tutorials are awesome!


----------



## puccaandgarufan

Great thread!


----------



## kabaker

Tried the monistat chafing gel as a primer and it was AWESOME! Definitely keeping this around


----------



## Miyoshi637

Oh, I'm off to walgreens tomorrow to pick up the revlon liquid eyeliner. Plus it's b1g1f!


----------



## pcil

Miyoshi637 said:


> Oh, I'm off to walgreens tomorrow to pick up the revlon liquid eyeliner. Plus it's b1g1f!



Oh no. Is walgreen offering B1g1 free? I've just ordered from drugstore.com b1g1 50% off + 5 off coupon and 20% cashback. b1g1 free sound slike a better deal


----------



## gina2328

Is there a dupe for the Mac Palette?


----------



## NoSnowHere

Great thread!


----------



## gina2328

gina2328 said:


> Is there a dupe for the Mac Palette?


 
I meant a dupe for the Mac empty eyeshadow pan Palette, thanks.


----------



## claireZk

gina2328 said:


> I meant a dupe for the Mac empty eyeshadow pan Palette, thanks.


http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebs...7_122/15-pcs-empty-palette-26-mm-pan-size.cfm


----------



## luvbags3

gina2328 said:


> I meant a dupe for the Mac empty eyeshadow pan Palette, thanks.


 
yes for $6.95
https://www.starsmakeuphaven.com/product_info.php?cPath=54&products_id=629


----------



## Miyoshi637

pcil said:


> Oh no. Is walgreen offering B1g1 free? I've just ordered from drugstore.com b1g1 50% off + 5 off coupon and 20% cashback. b1g1 free sound slike a better deal


 

Yes they are, I checked out the online ad last night. But still haven't managed to get dressed and head out to buy them at the moment.  And your deal is not bad at all, b1g1 half of is good, plus $5 off, plus not tax?  I might have to do that if I can't find the colors I want.


----------



## yvalenz

Great Thread!!!

Orly nail polish is a good dupe for Opi. Good colors, often on sale, and doesn't chip or dry out too fast. 

Okay, here's my request: what's a good dupe for Bumble&Bumble's Styling Lotion? Looking for a spray that doesn't smell like alcohol.


----------



## xpurseloverx

what about a dupe for chanel's vamp???


----------



## scarlett_2005

Love this thread! Keep em coming!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Does anyone have a dupe for the Guerlian Meteorites? (Sorry I probably butchered the spelling...)


----------



## claireZk

xpurseloverx said:


> what about a dupe for chanel's vamp???


The lipstick or the nail polish?


----------



## xpurseloverx

claireZk said:


> The lipstick or the nail polish?


 polish


----------



## claireZk

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Does anyone have a dupe for the Guerlian Meteorites? (Sorry I probably butchered the spelling...)


Body Shop makes one and Physicians Formula does too, but it's harder to find.


----------



## cristalena56

i see the physcian formula ones sometimes.. louie actually pointed them out to me at walgreens and was like "isn't this what you've been wanting. you always say you want them but never get them" haha :shame:


----------



## claireZk

xpurseloverx said:


> polish


Orly Naughty and Essie Wicked


----------



## xpurseloverx

claireZk said:


> Orly Naughty and Essie Wicked


 thank you so much i am totally lovin these vamp shades


----------



## luvbags3

**Lipsticks/Lipglosses* 
Chanel Blizzard Glossimer = Wet n' Wild Bronzeberry Gloss
Chanel Giggle Glossimer = Neutragena Chic gloss
Chanel Twinkle Glossimer = Prestige Alloy Vinylwear
Chanel Nude Liner = Max Factor Liner in Nude, Wet n' Wild #666


Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick = Maybelline Drippin Honey Wet Shine Lipstick

Lancome Simmer Juicy Tube= L&#8217;Oreal Strawberry Smoothie ColourJuice, L&#8217;Oreal Butterscotch Drop ColourJuice

MAC Dainty Cake Lipstick = NYC Firefly #306b
MAC High Tea Lipstick = Rimmel Airy Fairy, Milani Sheer Lipstick in Amaterro
MAC Lovechild Lipglass = Rimmel Snog Lipgloss
MAC Love Nectar Lusterglass= Milani Coral Shimmer Lipgloss
MAC Lust Lipglass= L'Oreal ColuorJuice in Passionfruit Squeeze
MAC Oh Baby Lipglass = Milani Serendipity Gloss
MAC Prrr Lipglass = L'Oreal ColourJuice in Mai Tai 
MAC Plum Liner = Revlon Colorstay Plum liner
MAC Sequin Lipstick = Almay Sequin One Coat Lipstick
MAC Spice Liner = Wet n&#8217; Wild #666 or #712 Liner

NARS Orgasm Lipgloss = NYC Sungold Lipgloss, Mary Kate and Ashley Truly Lipgloss
NARS Pillow Talk Lipgloss = Rimmel Vinyl Lip Star in Be A Star
NARS Turkish Delight Lipgloss = Neutrogena MoistureShine in Groove

Scott Barnes Flossy Glossy in Meow = Neutrogena Groove Moistureshine

Stila Apricot Lipglaze =Prestige Fuzzy Navel Jet Stream Gloss
Stila Jane Lipstick = Rimmel Birthday Suit Lipstick


----------



## luvbags3

**Eyeshadows* 

MAC Satin Taupe = Rimmel All Over Pencil in Strength
MAC Sumptuous Olive eyeshadow = Milani Antiqued gold eyeshadow
MAC Shroom eyeshadow = Jordana in Beige eyeshadow
MAC Bamboo = Wild and Crazy Wild Guava
MAC Brill = Wild & Crazy Bahama Water
MAC Dark Soul pigment = Jane Clubbing
MAC Gorgeous Gold = Prestige Glitz C-157
MAC Juxt = Jane Rain Forest
MAC Lucky Green = Wet n' Wild Marquis
MAC Naked Lunch = Wet n' Wild Fine Wink
MAC Paradisco = Flirt! Feeling Hot
MAC Trax = Flirt! Glamourazzi
MAC Vellium = Wild and Crazy Lily Song
MAC Amber Lights = Milani Sun Goddess
MAC Black Tied = Jane Clubbing = Milani Storm 
MAC Coppering = Milani Flare
MAC Dementhe, Steamy, Humid = Milani Clover
MAC Electric Eel = Milani Atlantis
MAC Guacamole = Milani Limbo Lime
MAC Jest = Milani Peachy Peach
MAC Juxt = Milani Garden Mist (juxt is lighter and yellower)
MAC Little Madame = Milani Illusion
MAC Mulch, Sable = Milani Java Bean
MAC Parfait Amour = Milani Enchantment
MAC Perverted Pearl = Milani Silver Bullet
MAC Pink Freeze = Milani Taffy
MAC Shale = Milani Icy Plum
MAC Silver Pigment = Milani Mercury
MAC Sketch = Milani Marooned
MAC Vanilla = Milani Snow Frost
MAC Vellum = Milani Moonlight
MAC Woodwinked = Milani Golden Bronze

Shu Uemura ME 945 = Caboodles Smooth
Shu Uemura P Brown 76 = Flirt Oh Please!

Stila Barefoot Contessa = Prestige Spark
Stila GoLightly = Milani Golden Bronze
Stila Grace = Ulta Plum Smoke
Stila Kitten = Wet n Wild Fine Wink, CoverGirl Champagne Eye Enhansers shadow, Sally Girl Silver Lining
Stila Sun = Prestige Champagne
Stila Twig = Milani Spice

Urban Decay Acid Rain = Prestige Wasabi
Urban Decay Asphyxia= Milani Enchantment
Urban Decay Midnight Cowboy = Milani Sheer Sand
Urban Decay Mildew = Prestige Iguana
Urban Decay X = Ulta Sunlight


----------



## luvbags3

**Blush* 
NARS Orgasm blush = Milani Luminous, Cover Girl Rose Silk Cheeker, Mark Afterglo, Loreal's LE Front Page Peach
NARS Sin blush = Milani Temptation 
Nars Deep Throat = Rimmel Apricot Blush
NARS Antibes Multiple = Wet 'n Wild #721 Scandalous
NARS Copacabana Multiple = Wet 'n Wild #724 Flirt
NARS Maldives Multiple = Wet 'n Wild Just Peachy
NARS Portofino Multiple = Wet 'n Wild #722 Coy
NARS South Beach Multiple = Wet 'n Wild Brazen Babe


----------



## tmc089

DAAYYUMMM LB!! Your goin crazy on this thread !!


----------



## claireZk

luvbags3 said:


> Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick = Maybelline Drippin Honey Wet Shine Lipstick
> 
> MAC High Tea Lipstick = Rimmel Airy Fairy


Yay!  These two have been on my radar lately, and I already have Airy Fairy


----------



## lantana19

OMG drugstore eyeshadow overload! Which.....ones.....first...



luvbags3 said:


> **Eyeshadows*
> 
> MAC Satin Taupe = Rimmel All Over Pencil in Strength
> MAC Sumptuous Olive eyeshadow = Milani Antiqued gold eyeshadow
> MAC Shroom eyeshadow = Jordana in Beige eyeshadow
> MAC Bamboo = Wild and Crazy Wild Guava
> MAC Brill = Wild & Crazy Bahama Water
> MAC Dark Soul pigment = Jane Clubbing
> MAC Gorgeous Gold = Prestige Glitz C-157
> MAC Juxt = Jane Rain Forest
> MAC Lucky Green = Wet n' Wild Marquis
> MAC Naked Lunch = Wet n' Wild Fine Wink
> MAC Paradisco = Flirt! Feeling Hot
> MAC Trax = Flirt! Glamourazzi
> MAC Vellium = Wild and Crazy Lily Song
> MAC Amber Lights = Milani Sun Goddess
> MAC Black Tied = Jane Clubbing = Milani Storm
> MAC Coppering = Milani Flare
> MAC Dementhe, Steamy, Humid = Milani Clover
> MAC Electric Eel = Milani Atlantis
> MAC Guacamole = Milani Limbo Lime
> MAC Jest = Milani Peachy Peach
> MAC Juxt = Milani Garden Mist (juxt is lighter and yellower)
> MAC Little Madame = Milani Illusion
> MAC Mulch, Sable = Milani Java Bean
> MAC Parfait Amour = Milani Enchantment
> MAC Perverted Pearl = Milani Silver Bullet
> MAC Pink Freeze = Milani Taffy
> MAC Shale = Milani Icy Plum
> MAC Silver Pigment = Milani Mercury
> MAC Sketch = Milani Marooned
> MAC Vanilla = Milani Snow Frost
> MAC Vellum = Milani Moonlight
> MAC Woodwinked = Milani Golden Bronze
> 
> Shu Uemura ME 945 = Caboodles Smooth
> Shu Uemura P Brown 76 = Flirt Oh Please!
> 
> Stila Barefoot Contessa = Prestige Spark
> Stila GoLightly = Milani Golden Bronze
> Stila Grace = Ulta Plum Smoke
> Stila Kitten = Wet n Wild Fine Wink, CoverGirl Champagne Eye Enhansers shadow, Sally Girl Silver Lining
> Stila Sun = Prestige Champagne
> Stila Twig = Milani Spice
> 
> Urban Decay Acid Rain = Prestige Wasabi
> Urban Decay Asphyxia= Milani Enchantment
> Urban Decay Midnight Cowboy = Milani Sheer Sand
> Urban Decay Mildew = Prestige Iguana
> Urban Decay X = Ulta Sunlight


----------



## Tracy

wow lb3! thank you!


----------



## ChristyR143

Awesome, LB!! Thanks sooo much!


----------



## truegem

yikes...this thread is DANGEROUS!!

Thanks ladies...saving money always is a good thing.


----------



## pcil

OMG thanks so much luvbags!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

luvbags3 said:


> **Lipsticks/Lipglosses*
> Chanel Blizzard Glossimer = Wet n' Wild Bronzeberry Gloss
> Chanel Giggle Glossimer = Neutragena Chic gloss
> Chanel Twinkle Glossimer = Prestige Alloy Vinylwear
> Chanel Nude Liner = Max Factor Liner in Nude, Wet n' Wild #666
> 
> 
> Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick = Maybelline Drippin Honey Wet Shine Lipstick
> 
> Lancome Simmer Juicy Tube= LOreal Strawberry Smoothie ColourJuice, LOreal Butterscotch Drop ColourJuice
> 
> MAC Dainty Cake Lipstick = NYC Firefly #306b
> MAC High Tea Lipstick = Rimmel Airy Fairy, Milani Sheer Lipstick in Amaterro
> MAC Lovechild Lipglass = Rimmel Snog Lipgloss
> MAC Love Nectar Lusterglass= Milani Coral Shimmer Lipgloss
> MAC Lust Lipglass= L'Oreal ColuorJuice in Passionfruit Squeeze
> MAC Oh Baby Lipglass = Milani Serendipity Gloss
> MAC Prrr Lipglass = L'Oreal ColourJuice in Mai Tai
> MAC Plum Liner = Revlon Colorstay Plum liner
> MAC Sequin Lipstick = Almay Sequin One Coat Lipstick
> MAC Spice Liner = Wet n Wild #666 or #712 Liner
> 
> NARS Orgasm Lipgloss = NYC Sungold Lipgloss, Mary Kate and Ashley Truly Lipgloss
> NARS Pillow Talk Lipgloss = Rimmel Vinyl Lip Star in Be A Star
> NARS Turkish Delight Lipgloss = Neutrogena MoistureShine in Groove
> 
> Scott Barnes Flossy Glossy in Meow = Neutrogena Groove Moistureshine
> 
> Stila Apricot Lipglaze =Prestige Fuzzy Navel Jet Stream Gloss
> Stila Jane Lipstick = Rimmel Birthday Suit Lipstick


 
Thank you!  Many of my faves are in here.


----------



## ladystara

...I'm so tempted to go out and buy everything!!


----------



## luvbags3

YW girls, it's about saving at this moment right?

I'm horrible I'm a shopaholic but watched an Oprah show where two families didn't spend anything for a week and she talked about taking her lunch to work and picking up a penny, Oprah I would have never though! 

So If she saves and has so much, I'm no where near her so I should too. LOL


----------



## pipsqu3ak

I don't know if Milani changed their formula, but I bought a Milani eyeshadow a few years back and it was like a hockey puck. I literally had to scrape with my nail on the surface just to get some off onto my brush. Did I just get a dud, or are all of them like that?


----------



## scarlett_2005

luvbags3 said:


> **Eyeshadows*
> 
> MAC Satin Taupe = Rimmel All Over Pencil in Strength
> MAC Sumptuous Olive eyeshadow = Milani Antiqued gold eyeshadow
> MAC Shroom eyeshadow = Jordana in Beige eyeshadow
> MAC Bamboo = Wild and Crazy Wild Guava
> MAC Brill = Wild & Crazy Bahama Water
> MAC Dark Soul pigment = Jane Clubbing
> MAC Gorgeous Gold = Prestige Glitz C-157
> MAC Juxt = Jane Rain Forest
> MAC Lucky Green = Wet n' Wild Marquis
> MAC Naked Lunch = Wet n' Wild Fine Wink
> MAC Paradisco = Flirt! Feeling Hot
> MAC Trax = Flirt! Glamourazzi
> MAC Vellium = Wild and Crazy Lily Song
> MAC Amber Lights = Milani Sun Goddess
> MAC Black Tied = Jane Clubbing = Milani Storm
> MAC Coppering = Milani Flare
> MAC Dementhe, Steamy, Humid = Milani Clover
> MAC Electric Eel = Milani Atlantis
> MAC Guacamole = Milani Limbo Lime
> MAC Jest = Milani Peachy Peach
> MAC Juxt = Milani Garden Mist (juxt is lighter and yellower)
> MAC Little Madame = Milani Illusion
> MAC Mulch, Sable = Milani Java Bean
> MAC Parfait Amour = Milani Enchantment
> MAC Perverted Pearl = Milani Silver Bullet
> MAC Pink Freeze = Milani Taffy
> MAC Shale = Milani Icy Plum
> MAC Silver Pigment = Milani Mercury
> MAC Sketch = Milani Marooned
> MAC Vanilla = Milani Snow Frost
> MAC Vellum = Milani Moonlight
> MAC Woodwinked = Milani Golden Bronze
> 
> Shu Uemura ME 945 = Caboodles Smooth
> Shu Uemura P Brown 76 = Flirt Oh Please!
> 
> Stila Barefoot Contessa = Prestige Spark
> Stila GoLightly = Milani Golden Bronze
> Stila Grace = Ulta Plum Smoke
> Stila Kitten = Wet n Wild Fine Wink, CoverGirl Champagne Eye Enhansers shadow, Sally Girl Silver Lining
> Stila Sun = Prestige Champagne
> Stila Twig = Milani Spice
> 
> Urban Decay Acid Rain = Prestige Wasabi
> Urban Decay Asphyxia= Milani Enchantment
> Urban Decay Midnight Cowboy = Milani Sheer Sand
> Urban Decay Mildew = Prestige Iguana
> Urban Decay X = Ulta Sunlight


Thank you so much for posting this! I need to head to Walgreens.


----------



## aquablueness

thanks LB for all the info


----------



## BagLadie

_Ohhhhh I am loving this thread!_


----------



## dallas

What a fabulous thread.


----------



## xpurseloverx

anything for opi lincoln park after dark


----------



## intheevent

Mac lychee luxe = nyc sungold pink. I tried it and its true.


----------



## intheevent

Nars orgasm = cover girl rose silk cheeker. Tried this one too its very close. Cg is not as pigmented, a little more powdery white showed up.again its pretty close though.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I never use drug store brands.  I just ordered the dupes for that pretty pink (delicate pink avon) ysl lipstick and Nars turkish delight. I use this daily so ill try dupes.  Nice thread.


----------



## shakti29

OK, on my shopping list now: L'Oreal Voluminous, Cover Girl Rose Silk Cheeker, and Rimmel Apricot Blush.


----------



## sara999

this is just a general...im a big nail polish snob but the sally hanson salon nail range (i found a whole bunch in CVS) is fantastic and equal to any $15 nail polish i would buy


----------



## frostedcouture

EDM new car smell is a pretty good dupe of MAC margin blush.  

new car smell is more sparkly where margin is more of a sheen (since it's a frost finish) 
the colors are very peachy and similar.


----------



## claireZk

sara999 said:


> this is just a general...im a big nail polish snob but the sally hanson salon nail range (i found a whole bunch in CVS) is fantastic and equal to any $15 nail polish i would buy


I agree!  I like Sally Hansen Super Shine better than OPI's Top Coat or the expensive ones they use in salons.  It's my holy grail!


----------



## rainrowan

Anyone have a dupe for *MAC Mineralized Blush in Merrily*??  

I just came across this gorgeous color like a raspberry gold and I must have it. Now. 

Would *NARS Taos* fit the bill or is that too coral?  TIA(!!!)

picture from mysweetfix.blogspot


----------



## claireZk

^ I have Merrily.  I'll play around and see what I can find!


----------



## rainrowan

Thanks so much *claireZK*!! 

I went as far as digging out old blushes. Maybe I can achieve something similar mixing the two. Will have to find time to do it properly. I'm always months late discovering things 

Borghese Vino and Chanel Golden Silk


----------



## claireZk

Ok, so I did some digging... Revlon Golden Affair blush in Berry Daring is pretty close! It was limited edition, but there's quite a few on Ebay and the prices are good.  I've seen a few still hanging around drugstores too.  I think I paid ~$12 for mine.


----------



## claireZk

I thought of another MAC - Revlon dupe... Floral Affair blush in Peachy Keen vs MAC blush in Springsheen.  Amazon.com still has Peachy Keen, so I thought I'd mention it.  Jen blogged about this awhile back! 

http://abeautyfulsentiment.blogspot.com/2008/04/mac-springsheen-vs-revlon-peachy-keen.html


----------



## rainrowan

*claireZk*..... _thank you_ so much for looking into those for me. 

You are right about the Revlon in Berry Daring, it looks like a near perfect dupe on my monitor. I'll keep all your other suggestions written down if I come across any in person but will go to eBay for now.

I was tempted to bid on Cover Girl Blushers in Wild Raspberry earlier but decided to wait for you! Terrible, instant gratification.  Glad I waited...


----------



## claireZk

^ You're welcome!!  I am now obsessed with finding dupes


----------



## ritzycatty

Cool thread!


----------



## frostedcouture

claireZk said:


> Ok, so I did some digging... Revlon Golden Affair blush in Berry Daring is pretty close! It was limited edition, but there's quite a few on Ebay and the prices are good.  I've seen a few still hanging around drugstores too.  I think I paid ~$12 for mine.



I love those revlon blushes. they are very pretty. 
it looks a lot like MAC dollymix now that i think about it!!  i just got dollymix


----------



## pipsqu3ak

frostedcouture said:


> I love those revlon blushes. they are very pretty.
> it looks a lot like MAC dollymix now that i think about it!! i just got dollymix


 
How are you liking Dollymix? I hear that Tippy is what Dollymix should've been. Thoughts?


----------



## frostedcouture

pipsqu3ak said:


> How are you liking Dollymix? I hear that Tippy is what Dollymix should've been. Thoughts?



I ended up with fun and games, not tippy. now i'm glad i didn't get tippy because from the swatches i've seen- dollymix is more my taste. it's a rosier color. tippy seems more like a bubble gum pink.


----------



## claireZk

^ It is Barbie, bubble gum pink.  I actually might return mine...  I have pretty neutral coloring, but or some reason really blue toned pinks like that look somewhat muddy/orangey on me.


----------



## frostedcouture

sorry it isn't clear :/  but the color is pretty true in this picture~~i hope that gives you a good idea of what the blush looks like  

^Dollymix^


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Even though I'm very warm-toned, I definitely turn bright pink when I'm hot. Hence why I'm so desperate to find a Mata Hari dupe, and I hear great things about Tippy.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

xpurseloverx said:


> what about a dupe for chanel's vamp???



The orignal Vamp of the 1990's (no shimmer, re-released as Rouge Noir) or the modern Vamp (shimmer)?  
Orly Naughty is a dupe for the original Vamp.  I don't know any for the modern Vamp.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Ulta has a NARS Orgasm blush dupe called Afterglow.  They also have a Clinique Black Honey dupe, but I don't recall the name of it.


----------



## claireZk

frostedcouture said:


> sorry it isn't clear :/  but the color is pretty true in this picture~~i hope that gives you a good idea of what the blush looks like
> 
> ^Dollymix^


Dollymix looks similar but without all the gold veining.  Also, idk about Dollymix, but Merrily is suuuuper pigmented.  I have to use the 187 to apply *very* lightly, and then blend it out with loose powder.  The Revlon one surprisingly is almost as strongly pigmented!


----------



## frostedcouture

Dollymix is extremely pigmented.  The picture I took isn't good at all but I can take another one with it open.  I use my 187 too!  Most of my mac blushes need to be applied with the 187

oooh I want to try the ulta dupe for orgasm


----------



## pipsqu3ak

http://inexpensivebeauty.weebly.com/drugstore-and-etailer-dupes.html

http://mmlindependant.livejournal.com/


----------



## stylelaw

anyone have a dupe for the mac lip primer?


----------



## LeeClee

This thread ROCKS!  Lets keep this going!  I am loving it and trying everything and saving SO much money!


----------



## Cedes

I quite accidentally discovered today that MAC's Tempting eyeshadow is almost exactly the same color as Bare Escentual's Camp. I think Tempting is a little more on the copper side while Camp is gold, but it's really hard to distinguish one from the other.

MAC's Tempting is $14.50 for .04 ounces (1.3 grams) while BE's Camp is $13.00 for .02 ounces (.57 grams). Seems like the same price, I know.. but MAC's eyeshadow has almost 2x the amount that BE's does.


----------



## ladystara

Lv-nowwhat said:


> I never use drug store brands.  I just ordered the dupes for that pretty pink (delicate pink avon) ysl lipstick and Nars turkish delight. I use this daily so ill try dupes.  Nice thread.



Where did you order these?  I can't find them anywhere!


----------



## cristalena56

i found this beautiful nyc blush today at ulta today that reminded me of something.. im trying to remember what


----------



## cristalena56

claireZk said:


> Ok, so I did some digging... Revlon Golden Affair blush in Berry Daring is pretty close! It was limited edition, but there's quite a few on Ebay and the prices are good. I've seen a few still hanging around drugstores too. I think I paid ~$12 for mine.


 i almos bought that blush so many times. i got my summer raok buddy a blush from that collection... i almost kept it.. :shame:


----------



## claireZk

Ok, so this isn't technically a dupe, but I thought it was worth mentioning...  I got the Laura Geller Baked Bon Bons kit today, and the e/s quad reminds me soooo much of a Chanel quad.  The shadows are gorgous, very high quality, nice texture and well pigmented.  At $50, it's not exactly a steal, but for $6 less than a Chanel quad, you get the beautiful e/s quad, a full sized black mascara and a small pot of Eye Spackle (an awesome primer that I LOVE!) 

Here's some pics for comparison:





 VS.


----------



## luvbags3

chanel nail polish in Orange Fizz (summer 09) $23 duped by Revlon Nail Enamel in 914 Tropical temptation ($5) Wore them on a different hand and no one was able to tell they are identical.


----------



## digby723

^ I would grab the Revlon if it didn't take forever to dry and when it did (or I thought that it did) dry, it would smudge everywhere! I've only had horrible encounters with Revlon nailpolish. Has it gotten better over the past 2 years? If it has, I'd find this, that color is sooo pretty!


----------



## luvbags3

it takes just as long to dry than the chanel it really depends on what top coat you use. My Favorite is Sally Hansen Advance Hard as Nails Strengthening TopCoat =


----------



## claireZk

I thought of another one.  The NYX Professional Flat Top brush is a good dupe for the MAC 187.

I reviewed this brush when I got it, and I was disappointed that it shed a little bit.  BUT, that was before I tried the 187, which sheds waaaaay more. I honestly prefer the NYX dupe, now that I've tried both.  And, at $15 compared to MAC's $42, this brush is a steal!





  VS.


----------



## i<3coach

anyway have a dupe for benefit heigh beam thanks?


----------



## pipsqu3ak

claireZk said:


> Ok, so this isn't technically a dupe, but I thought it was worth mentioning...  I got the Laura Geller Baked Bon Bons kit today, and the e/s quad reminds me soooo much of a Chanel quad.  The shadows are gorgous, very high quality, nice texture and well pigmented.  At $50, it's not exactly a steal, but for $6 less than a Chanel quad, you get the beautiful e/s quad, a full sized black mascara and a small pot of Eye Spackle (an awesome primer that I LOVE!)
> 
> Here's some pics for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS.



Maybe I'm alone in this, but I wonder why companies think it's a good idea to make their makeup look good enough to eat. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## claireZk

^ LOL! 
They do look tasty, don't they? Like little truffles or something!


----------



## LeeClee

i used that Milani and NYC Nars orgasm dupe and it totally looks the same!  Love it!


----------



## lmkhlh2006

claireZk said:


> Jane Mineral Blush in Rose Satin and Nars Orgasm



Thanks for pointing this one out, I picked it up today!


----------



## claireZk

^ Oh yay, I love that blush!  I hope you like it too! 


Here's another one I noticed while drugstore shopping:

HIP Presso gloss duo in Snazzy looks like a good dupe for Tarte gloss duo in Westley & Buttercup





vs.


----------



## foraudrey

digby723 said:


> ^ I would grab the Revlon if it didn't take forever to dry and when it did (or I thought that it did) dry, it would smudge everywhere! I've only had horrible encounters with Revlon nailpolish. Has it gotten better over the past 2 years? If it has, I'd find this, that color is sooo pretty!



I have lots of revlon nail polish, but ya the drying time is horrible, it doesn't try. Too bad cause the colours are very nice.


----------



## zooba

Anybody have a dupe for Mac's Vin Goth polish?


----------



## flaweddesignn

anybody know an ALTERNATIVE for MAC Partial to Pink Lipglass? It can be any coloured lip product, not neccessarily a lipgloss. THANKS !


----------



## purplecoachgirl

Anyone know a dupe for mineral veil?


----------



## pupeluv

Are there any current websites with lists of inexpensive dups? I looked at the two posted , went to some drugstores and looked on line for some items, til I looked at how old the sites were


----------



## Magdeline

purplecoachgirl said:


> Anyone know a dupe for mineral veil?



I use corn starch. It is the main ingredient in mineral veil, and it works exactly the same on my skin. I actually put mine in my old mineral veil container, too!  DIRT cheap!


----------



## xpurseloverx

anyone know a dupe for mac lolipop lovin????


----------



## lunatwinkle

Magdeline said:


> I use corn starch. It is the main ingredient in mineral veil, and it works exactly the same on my skin. I actually put mine in my old mineral veil container, too!  DIRT cheap!


 
Corn starch, really?!  That's awesome! I used to use BE for years, but the Bismuth Oxychloride ingredient made my skin break out, so I stopped using BE foundation. I may have to look into this idea, thanks *Magdeline*!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Just found a website with dupes for MAC brushes, since I'm on the hunt for a 272 dupe.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7279317


----------



## Barlow

I love this thread, thank you to all the wonderful "dupers"


----------



## knics33

Magdeline said:


> I use corn starch. It is the main ingredient in mineral veil, and it works exactly the same on my skin. I actually put mine in my old mineral veil container, too!  DIRT cheap!



Wow- that is awesome! Will def. be trying this!


----------



## T.J.

i read some reviews about those brushes! www.sigmamakeup.com they are said to be just like the mac brushes??? anyone tried them yet???

sadly they are sold out at the moment


----------



## LeeClee

This  THREAD IS amazing!  it has saved me so much money!  Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## amymaria

Any dupes for MAC Peppermint Patty/Patti?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ OPI Hey! Get in Lime is pretty close.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I found a dupe for Mario Badescu Drying Lotion.  It called Bye Bye Blemish.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I used to use an Avon product of Lipstick color called "Rasberry Ice" and had the matching nail polish.  It's been YEARS since they've made it, any old Avon reps or someone else that recalls that color refer me to a product similar to it's color?  I'll have to see if I can dig up my old stick of it, but I don't know I have enough left to photograph.


----------



## Magdeline

knics33 said:


> Wow- that is awesome! Will def. be trying this!



I hope you like it!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I found a dupe for Mario Badescu Drying Lotion.  It called Bye Bye Blemish.



Their website doesn't list where you can buy it... any suggestions?


----------



## frostedcouture

amymaria said:


> Any dupes for MAC Peppermint Patty/Patti?



barry M 304
pictures here

http://lollipop26writes.blogspot.com/2009/04/peppermint-patti-vs-304.html


----------



## scarlett_2005

Anyone have a dupe for Avon all over face palate?  My awesome Christmas raok buddy got it for me and I don't think Avon sells it anymore.


----------



## choozen1ne

If you have a Avon rep they usually have clearence catlogs that may have it in there


----------



## NoSnowHere

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ OPI Hey! Get in Lime is pretty close.



Thanks, I'm gonna try!


----------



## amymaria

frostedcouture said:


> barry M 304
> pictures here
> 
> http://lollipop26writes.blogspot.com/2009/04/peppermint-patti-vs-304.html


 

Thank you - I don't think we have barryM here in Canada.
I will try to find the OPI one although from what I've seen it's almost the price as MAC anyways!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Anyone find a dupe of urban decay eyeshadow in gunmetal?  I've been hunting for a dark gray eye shimmery shadow forever but haven't found the right shade.


----------



## NoSnowHere

So I got the dupe for Bizzard and it's close, but Blizzard is more pink whereas bronzeberry is more brownish. The smell is quite gross too. I think I'll stick with Chanel b/c it's water resistant and prettier on me. Too bad it's $28!



luvbags3 said:


> **Lipsticks/Lipglosses*
> Chanel Blizzard Glossimer = Wet n' Wild Bronzeberry Gloss
> Chanel Giggle Glossimer = Neutragena Chic gloss
> Chanel Twinkle Glossimer = Prestige Alloy Vinylwear
> Chanel Nude Liner = Max Factor Liner in Nude, Wet n' Wild #666
> 
> 
> Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick = Maybelline Drippin Honey Wet Shine Lipstick
> 
> Lancome Simmer Juicy Tube= LOreal Strawberry Smoothie ColourJuice, LOreal Butterscotch Drop ColourJuice
> 
> MAC Dainty Cake Lipstick = NYC Firefly #306b
> MAC High Tea Lipstick = Rimmel Airy Fairy, Milani Sheer Lipstick in Amaterro
> MAC Lovechild Lipglass = Rimmel Snog Lipgloss
> MAC Love Nectar Lusterglass= Milani Coral Shimmer Lipgloss
> MAC Lust Lipglass= L'Oreal ColuorJuice in Passionfruit Squeeze
> MAC Oh Baby Lipglass = Milani Serendipity Gloss
> MAC Prrr Lipglass = L'Oreal ColourJuice in Mai Tai
> MAC Plum Liner = Revlon Colorstay Plum liner
> MAC Sequin Lipstick = Almay Sequin One Coat Lipstick
> MAC Spice Liner = Wet n Wild #666 or #712 Liner
> 
> NARS Orgasm Lipgloss = NYC Sungold Lipgloss, Mary Kate and Ashley Truly Lipgloss
> NARS Pillow Talk Lipgloss = Rimmel Vinyl Lip Star in Be A Star
> NARS Turkish Delight Lipgloss = Neutrogena MoistureShine in Groove
> 
> Scott Barnes Flossy Glossy in Meow = Neutrogena Groove Moistureshine
> 
> Stila Apricot Lipglaze =Prestige Fuzzy Navel Jet Stream Gloss
> Stila Jane Lipstick = Rimmel Birthday Suit Lipstick


----------



## ladystara

Is there a dupe for the YSL Faux Clis mascara??  I love it but mascara gets thrown away all the time!


----------



## frostedcouture

ladystara said:


> Is there a dupe for the YSL Faux Clis mascara??  I love it but mascara gets thrown away all the time!



I think max factor volume couture is supposed to be a dupe.  it's a great mascara. my favorite. especially the waterproof formula. a little hard to get off but you can just use a good makeup remover like shu uemura cleansing oil.


----------



## ladystara

That sounds great!  Thanks   I'll try it with the Lash Stiletto - maybe it'll give me long and lush lashes!


----------



## ChristyR143

Lollipop26 did a video comparison between the YSL Faux Cils and L'Oreal Voluminous and they gave her basically the same results. I have also used both, and IMO, the YSL might be just a TAD better than the L'Oreal, but it is very pricey and it does dry out fast, so those are big cons.

All in all, I have found that for the price, L'Oreal Voluminous is the absolute best mascara across the board.


----------



## ladystara

Thanks Christy!  I'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## frostedcouture

voluminous does give me great volume but too clumpy for me and not enough definition.  the max factor is buildable and i just layer it on with no clumping. it will get clumpy if it's too old though.  i've entered two giveaways to win the lash stiletto. if i don't win i'm just going to buy it and layer it with the max factor. then you get volume and length


----------



## claireZk

frostedcouture said:


> voluminous does give me great volume but too clumpy for me and not enough definition.  the max factor is buildable and i just layer it on with no clumping. it will get clumpy if it's too old though


ITA with all of this


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

pipsqu3ak said:


> Their website doesn't list where you can buy it... any suggestions?



I found it at Ulta.  It's on Ulta.com for $9.99 and you can use Ulta coupons.  Right now they have one for 20% off any one item with code 22074, so you'd be getting it for about $8.


----------



## couturefever

does anyone know a good dupe for MAC eyeshadow in Girlie?


----------



## ChristyR143

I've been hearing good things about the Lash Stiletto. I think I'll give that one a whirl once I finish the tubes I've got right now.


----------



## couponmakeup

If you're interesting in dupe colors for MAC and Coastal Scents new hot pot colors, I recommend watching a youtube video by enkoremakeup. I just saw this the other day and thought it would be helpful if you're looking for dupes on MAC eye colors.


----------



## digby723

I got Lash Stiletto from CVS for really cheap, I think CVS is running a sale B1G1 Free on it this week, it's worth checking it out. I really liked it, you need a mascara comb because it can be clumpy after a few applications, but I comb my lashes while it's still "wet" it looks great!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Anyone know of good dupes for OPI's La Collection de France?  

Esp, You Don't Know Jacques, Tickle My France-y, and Parlez Vous OPI?


----------



## cowgurlbebop

cowgurlbebop said:


> Anyone know of good dupes for OPI's La Collection de France?
> 
> Esp, *You Don't Know Jacques*, *Tickle My France-y*, and *Parlez Vous OPI?*


Can I also ask for a goooooood dupe of *MAC's "Sunsonic" l/s*, from their Neo Sci-Fi collection?


----------



## Vinyl

lantana19 said:


> Does anyone know of a dupe to the Nars Orgasm nail polish? I've been hunting online and can't find one that looks like a match.



:bump: this question!


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Left: FaceFront cosmetics pigment in Weekend Warrior
Right: MAC pigment in Violet


You be the judge.


----------



## Tracy

claireZk said:


> ^ Oh yay, I love that blush!  I hope you like it too!
> 
> 
> Here's another one I noticed while drugstore shopping:
> 
> HIP Presso gloss duo in Snazzy looks like a good dupe for Tarte gloss duo in Westley & Buttercup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.



does anyone know if the Hip glosses are sheer like the Tarte ones? 
i love sheer and it seems like most drugstore glosses have more pigment than i like. 
any recs for a sheer drugstore gloss?


----------



## ladystara

I just bought the avon delicate pink!


----------



## iheartloubies

is there a dupe for mac's 109? i havent found one yet, and tho i own it, id looove another


----------



## digablebeatz

dupes for mac eyeshadows from nyx & coastalscents.com (all "CS" references are to their new hotpots, which are eyeshadow refills that are the same size as MAC and fit into the MAC palettes)

mac ricepaper /nyx frosted flake
mac woodwinked/nyx walnut bronze
mac humid /nyx mermaid green
mac sumptuous olive /CS s10
mac vanilla: CS m09
mac shroom: nyx frosted flakes
mac brule: nyx nude/CS m20
mac soft brown: CS m07
mac satin taupe: nyx iced mocha/toffee/root beer/CS s35
mac patina: CS s05
mac twinks: CS s30
mac amber lights: CS s36


----------



## ramonaquimby

I'm really excited to have found NYX eye shadows at Rexall.  I'm running out of the pink shade of a Maquillage duo and was going to look for a MAC replacement.  Now I can the dupe for cheap!


----------



## claireZk

Tracy said:


> does anyone know if the Hip glosses are sheer like the Tarte ones?
> i love sheer and it seems like most drugstore glosses have more pigment than i like.
> any recs for a sheer drugstore gloss?


The HIP Presso glosses are very sheer 
The texture is actually comparable to Tarte-- it's very light and slick, rather than thick and goopy.


----------



## clb1968

I have noticed alot of the Jane cosmetics clearanced this week at my local Walgreens, I may have to go and see what they have.


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

I love this thread! Thank u so much


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Vinyl said:


> :bump: this question!



It looks like OPI Love Me Tender is the closest you're going to get.


----------



## pipsqu3ak

Or China Glaze Pink-Rox-E.


----------



## lantana19

pipsqu3ak said:


> Or China Glaze Pink-Rox-E.



Also just found a blog with swatches that shows that Cassi by Zoya is exactly the same as China Glaze Pink-Rox-E, so that's another option.


----------



## lantana19

iheartloubies said:


> is there a dupe for mac's 109? i havent found one yet, and tho i own it, id looove another



The SS109 by Sigma: http://www.sigmamakeup.com/products/713.html


----------



## PerkeMe

clb1968 said:


> I have noticed alot of the Jane cosmetics clearanced this week at my local Walgreens, I may have to go and see what they have.



 A deal of a deal!  I'll have to check out my Walgreens too!


----------



## Tracy

claireZk said:


> The HIP Presso glosses are very sheer
> The texture is actually comparable to Tarte-- it's very light and slick, rather than thick and goopy.



ah-ha! i knew you'd know, claire!
Thanks


----------



## iheartloubies

is there a ds dupe for nars schiap??? and thanks for the 109 dupe!!!


----------



## claireZk

^ Maybe Max Factor Vivid Impact l/s in Ms. Understood?


----------



## xAngiex

is there a dupe for MAC's lolli pop loving?


----------



## ItalianFashion

digablebeatz said:


> dupes for mac eyeshadows from nyx & coastalscents.com (all "CS" references are to their new hotpots, which are eyeshadow refills that are the same size as MAC and fit into the MAC palettes)
> 
> mac ricepaper /nyx frosted flake
> mac woodwinked/nyx walnut bronze
> mac humid /nyx mermaid green
> mac sumptuous olive /CS s10
> mac vanilla: CS m09
> mac shroom: nyx frosted flakes
> mac brule: nyx nude/CS m20
> mac soft brown: CS m07
> mac satin taupe: nyx iced mocha/toffee/root beer/CS s35
> mac patina: CS s05
> mac twinks: CS s30
> mac amber lights: CS s36


 
Thanks I want to try this dupe of satin taupe.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Barry M 129 Palest Lavender is a good dupe for Mac Hello Kitty Fashion Mews

Here they are swatched


----------



## cailinzheng

Is there a dupe for mac hello kitty cute-ster lipstick or mac hello kitty mimmy lipglass? TIA!


----------



## claireZk

^ I'm sure there's a dupe for Cute-Ster.  I have it & it's not that unique of a shade. I'll see what I can find!


----------



## LAgurl1997

aliwishesbear said:


> Anyone find a dupe of urban decay eyeshadow in gunmetal? I've been hunting for a dark gray eye shimmery shadow forever but haven't found the right shade.


 


I have been looking too -- and I think I got it!

Milani's Runway Eyes in Backstage Basics.

I bought it today, and since it has a bad rep for breaking off, I pressed it into an eyeshadow pan that I had


----------



## ilvoelv

ladies -

i was alittle ehhh about applying monistat instead of smashbox primer but guess what i found! 

Makeup primers are used to lay down a nice smooth surface that powders can evenly adhere to. And when it comes to forming smooth surfaces, it&#8217;s tough to find better ingredients than silicones. There are TONS of silicones to choose from but here are a couple of key ones:
*Dimethicone:* Forms a water proof barrier. Can feel heavy if not properly formulated.
*Cyclomethicone/cyclopentasiloxane: *Very lightweight spreading agent. Mostly evaporates after you&#8217;ve applied it.
*Dimethicone cross polymers: *These are dimethicone combined with another molecule and they can have many different properties depending on what that other molecule is. One type of cross polymer gives the powdery smooth finish that Monistat talks about.
*Does Monistat make a good make up primer?*

 Let&#8217;s take a look at the main ingredients in Monistat as compared to makeup primers like the ones Carrie asked about.
Monistat Chafing Gelassoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=thebeautybrai-20&l=ur2&o=1
Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone, Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Trisiloxane, Dimethicone/Vinyldimethicone Crosspolymer, Silica
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Cyclomethicone, dimethicone crosspolymer
Camellia Rose Skin Smoothing Primer
 Dimethicone, Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone/Vinyl Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Silica, Squalane


*Considering the similarity in ingredients, it&#8217;s not surprising that some women say Monistat performs well as a primer. It&#8217;s got the right kind of silicone goodies so if you like the way it works on your skin with your make up, there doesn&#8217;t appear to be anything wrong with using it on your face. Especially if it&#8217;s cheaper!*


----------



## ilvoelv

im so glad i found this thread im placing orders on drugstore.com lol


----------



## iheartloubies

does anyone know a dupe foe Stila kajal liner in onyx?


----------



## iheartloubies

anyone?


----------



## couture2387

I haven't found a dupe for the Stila kajal...sorry


----------



## LiLyBoO

this thread is amazing! i want to buy everything!


----------



## iheartloubies

its ok, lol neither have I


----------



## cheetahprint

Hello all, I'm trying to find a dupe to the MAC Hello Kitty Too Dolly quad. 

I was thinking the nyx cherry/cool blue/hot pink trio would be a ok dupe but since the whole 25% off sale is going on now online, I just want to see if I should go for the quad or get the dupes since I don't think I will be wearing the colors all the time, I just want them!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

I think you should just get the quad-its a pretty sweet deal going on right now!


----------



## Reesee

Does anyone know a dupe for MAC Studio Fix Powder in NC30 or NC35?  I have one in the car, one in my purse, one at work... you get the drift.  Would love to have some dupes laying around.  Thanks!


----------



## canada's

any dupes for MAC myth lipstick? i saw a revlon one pushed on another site, but i can't find it in any of my drugstores. any other ideas?


----------



## CalamityJean

I 2nd the request for a dupe for Benefits High Beam and also Urban Decay's Primer Potion

BTW Love this thread!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Can't believe I'm just seeing this thread now... I will definately have to start from post 1 and read them all!  One product I mention a lot is a cleanser, neutrogena fresh foaming cleanser which to me is pretty much like Yonka's gel cleanser.  ok, not the same color, smell but foams up and feel the same when rinsing.


----------



## ladyred

NYC color new york minute polishes are fantastic and are similar too some opi's/essies I have, some are a little thin, but for the price, fantastic. However, there normal nail polishes = rubbish!


----------



## loveyouu

For OPI Princess Rule Maybelline express finish in Sheer Crystal is a good dupe.


----------



## chynaxdawl

i can't believe i never saw this thread until today, what a GREAT IDEA!

need to scour through all these pages...


----------



## notoriousliz

This is a great thread! So much useful information.......


----------



## Mommyx2

I love this thread!  I read all 15 pages and have a new wish list going.


----------



## _bebee

the revlon colorstay liquid foundation is an alternative to MAC liquid foundation


----------



## Ellapretty

I use the L'oreal voluminous mascara - and love it - interesting to know that it is a dupe for Diorshow....

Am going to try get the dupe for Stila Kitten eyeshadow listed in a previous post...


----------



## klassykdt

^^ Loreal Voluminous is the best!!

I think Voluminous has been around alot longer than Diorshow. I have them both and they are one in the same. Frankly, I use my Voluminous ALOT more than the Diorshow....


----------



## devoted7

Here are some dupes...got them from nessarymakeup.com 

* Dreammaker - Frosty yellow gold//DUPES: Ricepaper (more matte), Nanogold?
* Grand Entrance - Frosty neutral pink beige//DUPES: Milani "Illusion" e/s, UD "Sin"
* Bold & Brazen - Frosty light copper//DUPES: Milani "Flare"
* Sunset B. - Frosty mid-tone pink//DUPES: "Trophy Pink" from COOL EYES Palette
* Lotusland - Pinky lavender with gold pearl//DUPES: MAC e/s in "Beautiful Iris" (more matte), MAC e/s in "Mancatcher" (LE)
* Talent Pool - Blue green with gold pearl//DUPES: MAC e/s in "Steamy", "Parrot"
* Mink & Sable - Olive green//DUPES: Milani's "Antique Gold", MAC e/s in "Sumptuous Olive"
* Smoke & Diamonds - Frosty dirty taupe//DUPES: MAC "Sweet Sienna" (LE) Pigment
* Go - Frosted bronze//DUPES: MAC e/s in "Tempting", UD e/s in "Smog"
* Glamour Check! - Reddish brown//DUPES: MAC e/s in "Twinks" with a little "Cranberry"
* Top Hat - Dirty Indigo//DUPES: MAC "Fertile" e/s
* Star by Night - Mid-tone blue//DUPES: Milani's "Blue Ice"

MAC e/s in "Romping"= MAC Pigment in "Pink Pearl" or Milani "Exotic Berry" e/s.
MAC e/s in "Too Dolly" = Milani e/s in "Sea Angel"
MAC e/s in "Stately Black" = Milani "Storm", or MAC e/s in "Ambiance"
MAC e/s in "Yogurt" = MAC e/s in "Mylar"
MAC e/s in "Creme Royal" = MAC e/s in "Shroom"
MAC e/s in "Stylin'" = Perhaps a mix of MAC e/s in "Cobalt" or "Atlantic Blue" (both PRO) or Cobalt with a bit of Freshwater
MAC e/s in "Lucky Tom" = MAC e/s in "Smut"


----------



## Ellapretty

I remember reading somewhere that A&D cream (not sure if that is the same as Aquaphor) is a dupe for Elizabeth Arden Eight hour cream.

I've tried googling it to find out where I read it, but can't find it anymore....


----------



## Tracy

cailinzheng said:


> Is there a dupe for mac hello kitty cute-ster lipstick or mac hello kitty mimmy lipglass? TIA!



I wanna know too!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I discovered the possible YSL dupe on this blog during my rouge volupte Lingerie Pink or no. 7 obsession http://allthevanity.blogspot.com/2009_06_01_archive.html there is a "Korean cosmetic company called Etude House and it is the shade "007" from their Dear Darling Lips line."


----------



## Beauty&Brain

Keep'em coming


----------



## yeliab

Thanks, *LB3*, for starting this awesome thread!!  Also, for the huge list of "dupes"!!  I just read through all 16 pages and have a list going...  will be stopping by a drugstore sometime today!  Thanks so much for the info!!  Love this thread!


----------



## BeautyCents

Hi, I'm new here, but I have a dupe question.

Does anybody know a good dupe for MACs Pinkarat Lusterglass?
I have been reading through every post and any website to find something but I had no luck 

thanks!


----------



## don44

This is great! I can't believe how much money I've been wasting!! ha


----------



## kathyrose

In anticipation that I will fall in love with Max Factor Vol Co waterproof mascara (which I will be trying for the first time tomorrow), what's a good dupe since it's no longer going to be available in the US?


----------



## Swtest2Lips

^maybe the closest one would be Covergirl LastBlast in waterproof. They both have the thick fat wands some people swear by max factor while others swear by lastblast. Good luck!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Great Thread!


----------



## Ledisis

^^ yes - super thread - thank you


----------



## Tracy

I love MF Volume Couture and I hated LashBlast  :/

I found NYX Doll Eye Volume mascara and I love it as much as the MF.


----------



## kathyrose

Thanks girls! I will try those!


----------



## Vuittonia13

does anyone else know what a perfect dupe is for MAC's Hello Kitty lipstick Cute-ster?


----------



## claireZk

I forgot about this thread :shame:

I have a new one... Revlon matte l/s in Fabulous Fig is a decent dupe for both MAC Hot Tahiti and Lipstick Queen Berry Sinner


----------



## yeliab

Dr Denese mascara (QVC)   ==>   DiorShow Mascara


----------



## Mizz_La`Nae

I really love this thread, there is so much information on here! 

Thanks a lot guys&#9829;


----------



## Jeannam2008

Bump*


----------



## coconutsboston

How have I never seen this thread before now??  Thanks ladies, keep the dupes coming!


----------



## devoted7

any dupes for MAC lip pencils? Perhaps in Dervish and subculture?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Any dupes for *MAC Studio Finish concealer?*


----------



## NorthStar

devoted7 said:


> any dupes for MAC lip pencils? Perhaps in *Dervish* and subculture?



Revlon Colorstay lip liner in Sheer Blush is a pretty darn close dupe to Dervish.  A little creamier consistency too, so it goes on with little effort.  I like it!


----------



## 0Lily0

Great thread!


----------



## Jeannam2008

*Is there a "dupe" for YSL mascara volume effect?*
I can't see myself spending $30 on a bottle of mascara, but I have the sample bottle but I'll run out soon


----------



## sign_coach925T

this is 4 the chanel girls! i found a dupe for chanel coco rouge mademoiselle lipstick.  MAC whirl lip pencil.  thats like less then half the cost !

sorry about the blush ( its mac all good) in photo but thats the mac whirl pencil


----------



## misstrine85

klassykdt said:


> ^^ Loreal Voluminous is the best!!
> 
> I think Voluminous has been around alot longer than Diorshow. I have them both and they are one in the same. Frankly, I use my Voluminous ALOT more than the Diorshow....


 
If its the same as volumissive x 4/5, then it has been around for years. I've used it for at least 8 years.


----------



## shopaholic1987

sign_coachboi said:


> this is 4 the chanel girls! i found a dupe for chanel coco rouge mademoiselle lipstick. MAC whirl lip pencil. thats like less then half the cost !
> 
> sorry about the blush ( its mac all good) in photo but thats the mac whirl pencil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1048649


 
Thanks, I'll have to try this.


----------



## Vinyl

pipsqu3ak said:


> Their website doesn't list where you can buy it... any suggestions?



I know this was an old question, but you can also buy Bye Bye Blemish at drugstore.com.  They have it for $9.50.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Any dupes for *MAC Studio Finish concealer?*


 
In the pot or the liquid in the tube? If its the tube, i once couldn't find my MAC one so i picked up Maybelline's mineral power concealer or whatever its called. Wow i love it more then the MAC one! I was shocked as to how good it is! It covered my dark circles and last longer.

BTW, your avatar makes me laugh everytime


----------



## preppieblonde

psssst brand dry shampoo is equal to bumble and bumble's white hair powder.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Nymphette lovers:
Was on makeup and beauty blog and saw that a dupe for MAC Nymphette lipglass is Milani crystal gloss in summer baby


----------



## purplecoachgirl

Anyone know of a good dupe for Mac studio tech foundation? TIA!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

purplecoachgirl said:


> Anyone know of a good dupe for Mac studio tech foundation? TIA!



Maybelline Dream Smooth Mousse foundation or the Cover Girl Olay foundation are good drugstore dupes.  Both give pretty good coverage without looking thick.  Dream Matte Mousse is also one to try for a more matte look--strange texture, but it works.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Revlon Grow Luscious mascara and Diorshow (classic).


----------



## mrsswns

I love this thread. Wish I found it sooner...so does my wallet


----------



## merekat703

Is there a dupe for Dior lipgloss #157?


----------



## lolitablue

mrsswns said:


> I love this thread. Wish I found it sooner...so does my wallet


 
Me too!!!!


----------



## bluejinx

Some paint brushes out there are of MAC quality. The following is a list of dupes (duplicates)  
MAC: 239 3/8? 
Loew-Cornell: Maxines Mop
Use: Shading Brush   

MAC: 150 
Loew-Cornell: XXL Round 
Use: Large Powder Brush  

MAC: 129 
Loew-Cornell: 1? Round 277
Use: Powder Blush Brush

MAC: 134 and 136
Loew-Cornell: 1? Maxines Mop
Use: XXl Powder Brush

MAC: 208
Loew-Cornell: 1/8? Angled
Use: Angled Brow Brush

MAC: 266
Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Angled
Use: Small Angle Brush

MAC: 269
Loew-Cornell: 3/8? Angled
Use:*Medium Angle Brush

MAC: 194
Loew-Cornell: #8 Filbert
Use: Concealer Brush

MAC: 228
Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Maxines Mop
Use: Mini Shader Brush

MAC: 190
Loew-Cornell: 1? Filbert
Use:*Foundation Brush

MAC: 217
Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Amm Mini Mop
Use:*Blending Brush

MAC: 222 and 224
Loew-Cornell: 272 Dome Round (M)
Use: Blending Brush

MAC: 252
Loew-Cornell: 270 Maxinne Mop
Use:*Large Shader Brush 

If youre at the craft store and notice brushes that are quite similar to the Loew-Cornell and are cheaper than you can certainly get those instead.* I hope this list helps!


----------



## rainrowan

M.A.C. lipstick Fluid (frost)

L'Oreal Mystic Mauve (this is a "99%" dupe)


*bluejinx,* I have almost all of the Loews Maxine's Mops. They work very well!


----------



## krinkles597

^^  Thanks!


----------



## firstaid

This is such a great thread. I don't know if this is mentioned already but Victoria Secret http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/Satellite?ProductID=1265361831686&c=Page&cid=1289998257008&pagename=vsdWrapper 
Lip gloss in Pink (LL2) is an exact dupe of Nars Turkish delight. The VS lipgloss is $10 so give it a try.


----------



## skydive nikki

This thread is a lifesaver!!!!  Does anyone know of some dupes for Mehr, and yash lipsticks?


----------



## misstrine85

Wow, greath thread. Is there a dupe for Nars Orgasm?


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Milani Luminous Blush


----------



## merekat703

firstaid said:


> This is such a great thread. I don't know if this is mentioned already but Victoria Secret http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/Satellite?ProductID=1265361831686&c=Page&cid=1289998257008&pagename=vsdWrapper
> Lip gloss in Pink (LL2) is an exact dupe of Nars Turkish delight. The VS lipgloss is $10 so give it a try.


----------



## misstrine85

Thanks. Is it for sale somewhere online?


----------



## fabchick1987

this thread is so awesome!!! I love everything cheap


----------



## NoSnowHere

Nars orgasm blush dupe is NYX pinched.


----------



## lolitablue

bluejinx said:


> Some paint brushes out there are of MAC quality. The following is a list of dupes (duplicates)
> MAC: 239 3/8?
> Loew-Cornell: Maxines Mop
> Use: Shading Brush
> 
> MAC: 150
> Loew-Cornell: XXL Round
> Use: Large Powder Brush
> 
> MAC: 129
> Loew-Cornell: 1? Round 277
> Use: Powder Blush Brush
> 
> MAC: 134 and 136
> Loew-Cornell: 1? Maxines Mop
> Use: XXl Powder Brush
> 
> MAC: 208
> Loew-Cornell: 1/8? Angled
> Use: Angled Brow Brush
> 
> MAC: 266
> Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Angled
> Use: Small Angle Brush
> 
> MAC: 269
> Loew-Cornell: 3/8? Angled
> Use:*Medium Angle Brush
> 
> MAC: 194
> Loew-Cornell: #8 Filbert
> Use: Concealer Brush
> 
> MAC: 228
> Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Maxines Mop
> Use: Mini Shader Brush
> 
> MAC: 190
> Loew-Cornell: 1? Filbert
> Use:*Foundation Brush
> 
> MAC: 217
> Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Amm Mini Mop
> Use:*Blending Brush
> 
> MAC: 222 and 224
> Loew-Cornell: 272 Dome Round (M)
> Use: Blending Brush
> 
> MAC: 252
> Loew-Cornell: 270 Maxinne Mop
> Use:*Large Shader Brush
> 
> If youre at the craft store and notice brushes that are quite similar to the Loew-Cornell and are cheaper than you can certainly get those instead.* I hope this list helps!


 
Running to Michael's with this list!! Thank you!


----------



## timayyyyy

bluejinx said:


> Some paint brushes out there are of MAC quality. The following is a list of dupes (duplicates)
> MAC: 239 3/8?
> Loew-Cornell: Maxines Mop
> Use: Shading Brush
> 
> MAC: 150
> Loew-Cornell: XXL Round
> Use: Large Powder Brush
> 
> MAC: 129
> Loew-Cornell: 1? Round 277
> Use: Powder Blush Brush
> 
> MAC: 134 and 136
> Loew-Cornell: 1? Maxines Mop
> Use: XXl Powder Brush
> 
> MAC: 208
> Loew-Cornell: 1/8? Angled
> Use: Angled Brow Brush
> 
> MAC: 266
> Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Angled
> Use: Small Angle Brush
> 
> MAC: 269
> Loew-Cornell: 3/8? Angled
> Use:*Medium Angle Brush
> 
> MAC: 194
> Loew-Cornell: #8 Filbert
> Use: Concealer Brush
> 
> MAC: 228
> Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Maxines Mop
> Use: Mini Shader Brush
> 
> MAC: 190
> Loew-Cornell: 1? Filbert
> Use:*Foundation Brush
> 
> MAC: 217
> Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Amm Mini Mop
> Use:*Blending Brush
> 
> MAC: 222 and 224
> Loew-Cornell: 272 Dome Round (M)
> Use: Blending Brush
> 
> MAC: 252
> Loew-Cornell: 270 Maxinne Mop
> Use:*Large Shader Brush
> 
> If youre at the craft store and notice brushes that are quite similar to the Loew-Cornell and are cheaper than you can certainly get those instead.* I hope this list helps!


 
OMG thank you so much!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

MrsTGreen said:


> ^Milani Luminous Blush


 
Got this at CVS and the Loew Brushes a Michael's!!


----------



## Catharine

I found a color dupe for the NARS Damned lip pencil - NYX #808 Deep Purple. The texture is different.  

And, for Hourglass's stunning lipstick in ICON (the perfect red) the almost exact dupe is #917 from a brand called NK (also called Nicka K.) for $1.29!


----------



## Catharine

Also, if you can't find Monistat Anti-Chafing powder gel (a lot of people love it as a primer dupe) try Lanacane Anti-chafing gel. Works great! Someone also recommended the CVS store brand of anti-chafing gel as primer.


----------



## anne1218

lolitablue said:


> Running to Michael's with this list!! Thank you!


 

Is it just my Michaels or I can't read this right because they have very little selection of Loew-cornell brushes and it's very messy so I have no idea which is which and on top of that, the codes on the brushes are 4 digit codes, not 1 or 2 here on the list. HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

anne1218 said:


> Is it just my Michaels or I can't read this right because they have very little selection of Loew-cornell brushes and it's very messy so I have no idea which is which and on top of that, the codes on the brushes are 4 digit codes, not 1 or 2 here on the list. HELP!!!!!!!!!


 
I did have a hard time, too but I posted pictures of the brushes that I got.  Take a look here!!


----------



## bluejinx

How happy are you with the brushes???





lolitablue said:


> I did have a hard time, too but I posted pictures of the brushes that I got.  Take a look here!!


----------



## anne1218

lolitablue said:


> I did have a hard time, too but I posted pictures of the brushes that I got. Take a look here!!
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Lolitablue!!! I really appreciate it.
> 
> So it's just my Michaels...they don't have any of the ones in your picture, they have very little selection of LC brushes and so unorganized I don't know which is which. I'm still very new at brushes and it's use so still learning which one is use for what...
> 
> I'll try a different Michaels, if not, can I get it online anywhere??


----------



## B-Randy

anne1218 I know how you feel! I got all excited going to my craft store, only to find a completely torn apart brush selection.

When I was looking for these brushes, I ordered from www.rexart.com

They had every brush imaginable!  I was in heaven 

PLUS I found that the prices on rexart were alot lower than the shelf prices at my local craft store!


----------



## anne1218

^^Ohhhh, thanks!

Off to check out the site now, will report back. Thanks!!!!


----------



## anne1218

So I got the same brushes as Lolitablue showed in the picture...except the very last one, they don't have it...is it it? the prices seems ok? Now I just need to know the use for each one...

   Loew Cornell Soft Goat Hair Maxine's Oval Mop - Size: 1/2"  LOE270-1/2 $3.21    
Loew-Cornell Dome Round Natural Hair Brush - Size: S  LOE272S $7.29  
   Loew Cornell La Corneille Wash/Glaze Brush - Size: 1/2"  LOE7550-1/2 $5.00 
   Loew Cornell La Corneille Filbert Brush - Size: 10x0  LOE7500-10X0 $3.08 
   Loew Cornell La Corneille Angular Shader Brush - Size: 1/4"  LOE7400-1/4 $4.05


----------



## lolitablue

bluejinx said:


> How happy are you with the brushes???


 
I love them!! Have been using them ever since I got them and even though some are larger than my Mac and other, they go with me everywhere!!



B-Randy said:


> anne1218 I know how you feel! I got all excited going to my craft store, only to find a completely torn apart brush selection.
> 
> When I was looking for these brushes, I ordered from www.rexart.com
> 
> They had every brush imaginable! I was in heaven
> 
> PLUS I found that the prices on rexart were alot lower than the shelf prices at my local craft store!


 
I tried rexart but with shipping they were as much as my local Michael's since when I got them the brushes were on sale and I used two coupons so I was very happy!!



anne1218 said:


> So I got the same brushes as Lolitablue showed in the picture...except the very last one, they don't have it...is it it? the prices seems ok? Now I just need to know the use for each one...
> 
> Loew Cornell Soft Goat Hair Maxine's Oval Mop - Size: 1/2" LOE270-1/2 $3.21
> Loew-Cornell Dome Round Natural Hair Brush - Size: S LOE272S $7.29
> Loew Cornell La Corneille Wash/Glaze Brush - Size: 1/2" LOE7550-1/2 $5.00
> Loew Cornell La Corneille Filbert Brush - Size: 10x0 LOE7500-10X0 $3.08
> Loew Cornell La Corneille Angular Shader Brush - Size: 1/4" LOE7400-1/4 $4.05


 
So glad you got them and the prices are awesome!! Perhaps you want to try to post under this link.  I will go there and comment on each one of the brushes from my picture and what I use it for!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/makeup-brushes-22557.html


----------



## Beriloffun

Any dupes for Most Popular lipstick from Mac's hello kitty collection?


----------



## bluejinx

^bump!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Found this on temptila 

http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-dupe-list

for most popular


----------



## merekat703

An Dupe for MAC Woo Me?


----------



## Blondee178

bluejinx said:


> Some paint brushes out there are of MAC quality. The following is a list of dupes (duplicates)
> MAC: 239 3/8?
> Loew-Cornell: Maxines Mop
> Use: Shading Brush
> 
> MAC: 150
> Loew-Cornell: XXL Round
> Use: Large Powder Brush
> 
> MAC: 129
> Loew-Cornell: 1? Round 277
> Use: Powder Blush Brush
> 
> MAC: 134 and 136
> Loew-Cornell: 1? Maxines Mop
> Use: XXl Powder Brush
> 
> MAC: 208
> Loew-Cornell: 1/8? Angled
> Use: Angled Brow Brush
> 
> MAC: 266
> Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Angled
> Use: Small Angle Brush
> 
> MAC: 269
> Loew-Cornell: 3/8? Angled
> Use:*Medium Angle Brush
> 
> MAC: 194
> Loew-Cornell: #8 Filbert
> Use: Concealer Brush
> 
> MAC: 228
> Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Maxines Mop
> Use: Mini Shader Brush
> 
> MAC: 190
> Loew-Cornell: 1? Filbert
> Use:*Foundation Brush
> 
> *MAC: 217*
> *Loew-Cornell: 1/4? Amm Mini Mop*
> *Use:*Blending Brush*
> 
> MAC: 222 and 224
> Loew-Cornell: 272 Dome Round (M)
> Use: Blending Brush
> 
> MAC: 252
> Loew-Cornell: 270 Maxinne Mop
> Use:*Large Shader Brush
> 
> If youre at the craft store and notice brushes that are quite similar to the Loew-Cornell and are cheaper than you can certainly get those instead.* I hope this list helps!


 
Anyone still interested in the LC brushes...they are on sale BOGO free at Michaels!!!  Just got 2 of the Mac 217 dupe for $3.50!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Blondee178 said:


> Anyone still interested in the LC brushes...they are on sale BOGO free at Michaels!!!  Just got 2 of the Mac 217 dupe for $3.50!!!


Nice, I need to find a good brush to use with my new Guerlain meteorites, any dupes to suggest?


----------



## Love Of My Life

thanks for the brush info....


----------



## vjenn001

This thread is amazing! Anyone know of any dupes for MAC C-thru Lipglass and MAC Myth or Creme d'Nude lipstick?


----------



## Bakerette

Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but Sigma brushes are surprisingly good (hard to tell the difference between Sigma and MAC for certain brushes)


----------



## Samia

^ true, I use some of both and the sigma ones are really good.


----------



## jenjen1964

I know this is skincare and not makeup but... any dupe for Dr. Haushka (sp?) Rose Day cream?


----------



## mrsswns

vjenn001 said:


> This thread is amazing! Anyone know of any dupes for MAC C-thru Lipglass and MAC Myth or Creme d'Nude lipstick?


 
A Creme d'Nude dupe is Relvon's Matte Lipstick in Nude Attitude


----------



## NoSnowHere

Here are some I noted from a YouTube guru. Sorry if already posted. 

Lip color dupes

-Rimmell moisture renew Sunset=MAC viva glam 5
-Maybelline color sensation in Born w/It=MAC angel
-Milani Summer Baby crystal gloss=MAC Nymphette
-Jordana pretty shine in Lovely=Lancome color fever Heatstroke
-Loreal color juice Caramel Cream=NARS Greek Holiday
-ELF Oasis=NARS Orgasm gloss
-Neutrogena Groove=Nars Turkish Delight
-Maybelline born w it lipstick=Mac creme cup


----------



## Sophie-Rose

jenjen1964 said:


> I know this is skincare and not makeup but... any dupe for Dr. Haushka (sp?) Rose Day cream?


 
oooh I'm also dying to know!!! LOVE Rose Day Cream, but SO expensive!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Exotic Green by NYX dupes for MAC's Club eye shadow perfectly!!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

anyone know any good Dupe for MAC Russian Red lipstick?


----------



## JSH812

Any dupes for Smashbox Photo Op or Benefit Ooh La La Lift?


----------



## lizavet8

If anyone is addicted to Armani's Face Fabric foundation, Boots True Identity is very similar.


----------



## lavenderspice

Any dupes for Cargo Rome Blush?


----------



## BagloverBurr

I saw boots stuff at target, i thought that was a UK brand..am I behind or something?


----------



## Vinyl

BagloverBurr said:


> I saw boots stuff at target, i thought that was a UK brand..am I behind or something?



It is a UK brand.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Vinyl said:


> It is a UK brand.



cool, I havent been to target in like 5 months, so I was surprised to see it there


----------



## mrs moulds

I have found quite a few NYX dupes for MAC eyeshadows.
This what I've been able to match so far:

MAC All That Glitters NYX Champagne 
MAC Amber Lights -  NYX Golden
MAC Beautiful Iris - NYX Champagne 
MAC Club - NYX Exotic Green
MAC Coppering -  NYX Copper
MAC Cranberry - NYX Rust
MAC Down Brown -  NYX Dark Brown
MAC Electric Eel  - NYX Irises
MAC Freshwater - NYX Atlantic
MAC Lucky Green - NYX Lime Green
MAC Moon's Reflection - NYX Pacific 
MAC Newly Minted - NYX Seafoam Green
MAC Vanilla - NYX Highlight
MAC Satelitte Dreams - NYX Deep Purple
MAC Swimming - NYX Kiwi

Does anyone have some to add???


----------



## toasterpuppy

MAC Satin Taupe - NYX Iced Mocha


----------



## claraflo

Max FActor lash extension effect mascara gives the same great look as Lancome Definicils, come to think of it, I prefer the Max version.


----------



## exotikittenx

Where can you buy Max Factor?  I never see it in the U.S.


----------



## claraflo

exotikittenx said:


> Where can you buy Max Factor?  I never see it in the U.S.



It was recently discontinued as a brand in the US, but you can easily source it via eBay. I got mine for $10 off eBay. Its still a current brand in Aus & the UK.


----------



## blah956

anyone have a dupe for this eyeshadow in this Lorac palette? the first one in the 2nd row.
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...3newincosmetics&categoryId=cat80045 cat940003

i spent a whole day @ Ulta trying different eyeshadows from the "prestige" and drugstore brands and only came SLIGHTLY close with a Bare escentuals loose powder


----------



## exotikittenx

claraflo said:


> It was recently discontinued as a brand in the US, but you can easily source it via eBay. I got mine for $10 off eBay. Its still a current brand in Aus & the UK.




Thanks!  That's def cheaper than Lancome still.    Too bad they don't sell it in the U.S. anymore.  I don't understand why.  They just didn't do too much that was new or innovative anymore here, and people moved on to other things.  I don't get why they just let it go here.


----------



## Oogolly

Anyone know a good dupe for OPI's Mermaid Tears?
pic here


----------



## I_schlove_you

Wet n wild has decent eye shadows. They are highly pigmented and alot of them are dupes for high end brands.  

Milani liquifeye pencils are amazing, esp the black one. It's a longer lasting version of urban decay 24/7 in zero.  

Maybelline instant age rewind concealer/highlighter is a dupe for ysl touche eclat and it conceals better than any other concealer in a tube I've ever used.  

Physician's formula shimmer strips are supposed dupes for bobbi brown shimmer bricks. I have the physician's formula one in waikiki strip and its great as a highlight, blush , or eye shadow.  

Mark. blush in after glo is another orgasm dupe and its beautiful. 

Revlon peach petal lip gloss is a dupe for nars turkish delight.

Not really a dupe for a particular thing, but apple cider vinegar is an excellent toner. Its stinky at first but you can tone down the smell by combining it 1:1 with green tea. It has cleared up my skin so much so quickly. It also has evened out my skin tone overall. Also vitamin e capsules are great for scars or acne. Just pop the capsule with a pin and put the sticky gel on affected areas as a spot treatment.


----------



## PurplePanda

Anyone know a dupe Urban Decay's Fishnet e/s?I'm a UD junkie,but I can't get to Sephora or Ulta right now and I don't have the $18.XD 

Also,for anyone looking for a NARS Orgasm gloss dupe,I highly recommend Revlon ColorStay gloss in Peony.Dead on and I love it!!Especially if you don't like the NARS texture or stickiness.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Oogolly said:


> Anyone know a good dupe for OPI's Mermaid Tears?
> pic here


Check Sinful Colors, I think they have a dupe in their similarly named theme of new polishes that almost match the OPI PotC line.


----------



## schottamy

*help with blush dupes.* i need blush dupes for *illasmaqua powder blush* in *thrust*, _*sin*_ and *panic*.the faster the better. i have wanted a color like thrust forever. _i have been very ill for 11 years and cannot go out to stores to find that color shade._the others colors would be nice as well, they are lovely.*i just do not have the $ to buy these blushes b/c of my current circumstances and need cheaper alternatives.* thanks in advance for your time.very fondly,aimy


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

if you're looking for some really good brushes, forever 21 has some great brush sets for less than $6! i got a gold brush set there that came with a blush brush, small concealer/small shader brush, large concealer/large shader brush, angled liner brush, and a brow/lash comb brush thing all for $3.80 total! they have one exactly like that but in black/purple for a few bucks more.

the brushes are so soft, and sometimes i use the large shader/concealer brush to apply my liquid foundation and it works pretty well. it's a great deal for five brushes, and i really recommend them if you can find them at your local forever 21. the brushes are near the checkouts, in the little bins where they have nail polishes and stuff.


----------



## Tiare

I was so excited when that Drippin Honey came out, but, I didn't find it to be much of a dupe. The Maybelline is way more red than the Black Honey, which I feel has a more flattering balance of pink, plum and red to it.

Do they even make it anymore?



luvbags3 said:


> **Lipsticks/Lipglosses*
> Chanel Blizzard Glossimer = Wet n' Wild Bronzeberry Gloss
> Chanel Giggle Glossimer = Neutragena Chic gloss
> Chanel Twinkle Glossimer = Prestige Alloy Vinylwear
> Chanel Nude Liner = Max Factor Liner in Nude, Wet n' Wild #666
> 
> 
> Clinique Black Honey Almost Lipstick = Maybelline Drippin Honey Wet Shine Lipstick


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm looking for a dupe of MAC blot powder or any good shine control powder that is cheaper. Thanks!


----------



## monokuro

VanessaJean said:


> I'm looking for a dupe of MAC blot powder or any good shine control powder that is cheaper. Thanks!


I've heard nothing but good stuff from Maybelline Dream Matte powder. (=


----------



## MrsTGreen

monokuro said:


> I've heard nothing but good stuff from Maybelline Dream Matte powder. (=



I use it and love it!!


----------



## Samia

I_schlove_you said:


> Not really a dupe for a particular thing, but apple cider vinegar is an excellent toner. Its stinky at first but you can tone down the smell by combining it 1:1 with green tea. It has cleared up my skin so much so quickly. It also has evened out my skin tone overall. Also vitamin e capsules are great for scars or acne. Just pop the capsule with a pin and put the sticky gel on affected areas as a spot treatment.



You could also try Rose Water, I love it, really soothes the skin


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! I will dry the Maybelline.


----------



## skinnymontana

What a great thread! I find Prestige My Biggest Lashes to be a dupe for DiorShow. It's like $2 compared to like $24.


----------



## oceansportrait

I love *Geisha Ink* black eyeliner to death, but it's really expensive ($30!). I tried *K-Palette* recently, and it's a pretty good dupe. Not really sure if I should call it a dupe, since it's made by the same company just with slightly lower quality & cheaper packaging (but about 18 bucks cheaper!). Anyhow, I still like Geisha Ink the best but K-Palette's good as backup to keep in my makeup pouch =)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dupe for Chanel Black Pearl = Catrice Cosmetics -620 Captain Sparrow's Boat

- I just checked the Catrice website and the picture for '''Captain Sparrow's Boat'' is AWFUL!!! nothing like the real thing!!
I'll take a picture tonight


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC Gingerly Blush - Milani Terra Sole. Perfect match!


----------



## VanessaJean

Going dupe hunting today. I'm looking for the Maybelline Dream Matte powder and the Revlon Pen Liner.


----------



## Tiare

Milani "Gems" a near identical dupe to Deborah Lippman's nailpolish called "Birthday Party"

I get SO many compliments on it.


----------



## Nat

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dupe for Chanel Black Pearl = Catrice Cosmetics -620 Captain Sparrow's Boat
> 
> - I just checked the Catrice website and the picture for '''Captain Sparrow's Boat'' is AWFUL!!! nothing like the real thing!!
> I'll take a picture tonight



Sounds good, would love to see a picture!


----------



## Royalglitz214

macs eyeshadow in brulee has a dupe. its wet n wilds single icon shadow in brulee...how ironic right?? lol


----------



## BagloverBurr

Royalglitz214 said:


> macs eyeshadow in brulee has a dupe. its wet n wilds single icon shadow in brulee...how ironic right?? lol



I bought this, and it is actually really good.


----------



## Christine Dior

^Thanks for the great swatches! I am a sucker for anything bronzey


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Christine Dior said:


> ^Thanks for the great swatches! I am a sucker for anything bronzey



no problem


----------



## mama0306

IDK if this has been posted but L'Oreal and Lancome are the same company.  I worked for Lancome when I worked at Macy's years ago and our Lancome makeup artist and a company rep said the products were the same just different price points.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

mama0306 said:


> IDK if this has been posted but L'Oreal and Lancome are the same company.  I worked for Lancome when I worked at Macy's years ago and our Lancome makeup artist and a company rep said the products were the same just different price points.



I've tried alot of drugstore brands and L'oreal is definitely my favorite drugstore brand for eyeshadows. Their eyeshadows have good color payoff and last at least 8 hours on my eyes when layered and used with a primer. Also, I don't experience any fallouts.


----------



## flo0fy

mac lady gaga II lipstick  and maybelline color sensational in beige bombshell.

i dont own lady gaga but ive tried it on at the counter and the only difference between the two is probably that lady gaga is more opaque since its an amplified creme

i believe the maybelline one is limited edition though, it came out with the fall fashion week line up that maybelline had. its my holy grail lipstick now, i have revlon soft nude and that loreal nude lipstick but this maybelline one trumps all of them i bought two back ups just incase they dont re-release it with the regular line.


----------



## sanaenver

Can anyone find me the dupe for Serge Lutens Mauve de Swann lipstick??? I am in LOVE but that lipstick is 75$ and I would even settle for a $40 lipstick at this point.


----------



## VanessaJean

Has anyone tried the Stila brushes as dupes for MAC brushes?


----------



## VanessaJean

Actually I meant Stigma! Oopps!


----------



## Tracy

Do you mean Sigma?


----------



## VanessaJean

Haha yes sorry! Sigma.


----------



## Tracy

I have a few older ones and they are great!  People on Youtube rave about them.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks. I might try them sometime.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF has a $1 lipstick on eyeslipsface.com in the shade Classy that is EXACTLY like Angel from MAC. Emilynoel83 on youtube did a comparison in her "Bridal Makeup Look For Less" video, and they look exactly the same. Same color, finish, everything, the only difference is the price.


----------



## Nieners

Any dupes for Chanel's Inimitable mascara?


----------



## knics33

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> ELF has a $1 lipstick on eyeslipsface.com in the shade Classy that is EXACTLY like Angel from MAC. Emilynoel83 on youtube did a comparison in her "Bridal Makeup Look For Less" video, and they look exactly the same. Same color, finish, everything, the only difference is the price.


 
Oooohhh I definitely need to ckeck this one out!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

mama0306 said:


> IDK if this has been posted but L'Oreal and Lancome are the same company.  I worked for Lancome when I worked at Macy's years ago and our Lancome makeup artist and a company rep said the products were the same just different price points.



Anyone know a dupe for Lancome Visionnaire??


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

A great dupe for the Designer... de Better! polish from the OPI Muppets collection is Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear (I think that's what it's called) polish in Celeb City. The SH polish is around $2 or $3, while OPI is $9 or $10. A dupe for Clinique Moisture Surge moisturizer (around $20 or $30 at department stores) is Garnier Moisture Rescue Gel Cream ($5 to $7 at drugstores).


----------



## CocoMeow

This has sparked my future obsession with Milani. Must go purchase some now!


----------



## matchyg

Bourjois under the same company as Chanel. Bourjois little round pots has the exact same texture as baked LES 4 OMBRES shadows. The bourjois smokey trios are baked as well but creamier texture. Also the Healthy Mix foundation is a dupe of Chanel Vita Lumiere Aqua.


----------



## jwhitlock

Hoping to bump this up b/c it's such a GREAT thread, but I also have a question...

Any dupes for Tarte EmphasEYES Inner Rim Brightener in Nude?


----------



## Cait

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> A great dupe for the Designer... de Better! polish from the OPI Muppets collection is Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear (I think that's what it's called) polish in Celeb City. The SH polish is around $2 or $3, while OPI is $9 or $10.


 
Thanks for this! I was unable to find Designer... de better!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Looking for dupes of some discontinued MAC eyeshadows: 

Graphology
Mink Pink
Showstopper 

Your Ladyship pigment 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Is there a dupe for MAC Harmony blush? TIA


----------



## NoSnowHere

Is there a dupe for MAC Tyopgraphic and Night Divine eye shadows?


----------



## ciaobella9821

I dont know if this has been posted already, way too many posts to read through!  But Wet n Wild has an eyeshadow called Envy that is a pretty good dupe for Urban Decay's Mildew!  And I got the WnW one for only a dollar =)


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac shadow dupes http://www.equiglam.com/index.php/home/item/29-maceyeshadowdupes


----------



## triniteematrix

Are there any beauty or make up products that you find that you don't have to use an expensive brand and you get the same result? 

For instance, I have been buying the Dior eye pencil for a while and it lasts me a long time but it's pretty expensive for a pencil. It comes with a sharpener though, which is nice. I've found that the L'oreal liquid eye pencil is actually pretty good and it's maybe 1/3 of the price.


----------



## Cait

Prestige Total Intensity eyeliners - I love these a lot more than any of the higher-end brands I've tried. Ditto cop for Annabelle Smoothliners.

Lipliners - NYX, Rimmel & Annabelle are some of my faves.

Mascara - I will splash out for Faux Cils, but I think Maybelline F&S, Prestige My Biggest Lashes & Revlon GrowLuscious all perform very well.

Lips - Revlon Superlustrous & Colorburst lipsticks & glosses, Hard Candy Plumping Serum, Joe Fresh lipstains & Cream lipsticks. 

Eyeshadows - Annabelle Singles, pigments & the empty quads (they fit MAC Pro Pans, and you can get them as cheap as $2.99), WnW, the Maybelline Color Tattoos, & Barry M. Dazzle Dusts. 

Face stuff - Neutrogena 3-in-1 Concealer for Eyes, Hard Candy Sheer Envy primer in the white tube, NYC Pressed Powder & Sunny bronzer. The discontinued Bonne Bell Gel Bronze in Luminous Glow, Eyeko Pink 3-in-1 cream. 

Brushes: SOME Quo at SDM, and EcoTools - but you really have to pick & choose

Oh, and Ardell, KISS USA & the ELF Natural Lash Kit falsies.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Cait said:


> Prestige Total Intensity eyeliners - I love these a lot more than any of the higher-end brands I've tried. Ditto cop for Annabelle Smoothliners.
> 
> Lipliners - NYX, Rimmel & Annabelle are some of my faves.
> 
> Mascara - I will splash out for Faux Cils, but I think Maybelline F&S, Prestige My Biggest Lashes & Revlon GrowLuscious all perform very well.
> 
> Lips - Revlon Superlustrous & Colorburst lipsticks & glosses, Hard Candy Plumping Serum, Joe Fresh lipstains & Cream lipsticks.
> 
> Eyeshadows - Annabelle Singles, pigments & the empty quads (they fit MAC Pro Pans, and you can get them as cheap as $2.99), WnW, the Maybelline Color Tattoos, & Barry M. Dazzle Dusts.
> 
> Face stuff - Neutrogena 3-in-1 Concealer for Eyes, Hard Candy Sheer Envy primer in the white tube, NYC Pressed Powder & Sunny bronzer. The discontinued Bonne Bell Gel Bronze in Luminous Glow, Eyeko Pink 3-in-1 cream.
> 
> Brushes: SOME Quo at SDM, and EcoTools - but you really have to pick & choose
> 
> Oh, and Ardell, KISS USA & the ELF Natural Lash Kit falsies.



Ardell falsies are great!  And I got a couple Quo brushes that I like too from trips to SDM every time I visit Toronto. (As a Las Vegas resident, I am a little obsessed with SDM!)


----------



## Cait

bulletproofsoul said:
			
		

> Ardell falsies are great!  And I got a couple Quo brushes that I like too from trips to SDM every time I visit Toronto. (As a Las Vegas resident, I am a little obsessed with SDM!)



And as a Toronto resident, I'm a little too obsessed with Target! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## xikry5talix

Tiare said:


> I was so excited when that Drippin Honey came out, but, I didn't find it to be much of a dupe. The Maybelline is way more red than the Black Honey, which I feel has a more flattering balance of pink, plum and red to it.
> 
> Do they even make it anymore?



I saw Black Honey at sephora today!


----------



## hannahheather71

Revlon Age Defying Spa face illuminator in 020-Pink light is an EXACT dupe for Benefits High beam


----------



## missjenny2679

Anyone know if there is a dupe for Algenist  Firming&Lifting Cream?


----------



## BellaLuella

hannahheather71 said:
			
		

> Revlon Age Defying Spa face illuminator in 020-Pink light is an EXACT dupe for Benefits High beam



Color wise is pretty close. Revlon broke me out though. So I stayed with my benefit. Also Revlon I believe is discontinuing those illuminaters.


----------



## BellaLuella

JSH812 said:
			
		

> Any dupes for Smashbox Photo Op or Benefit Ooh La La Lift?



Try sally Hanson Natural line look for Purple concealed so much better then benefit lift.


----------



## BellaLuella

jc2239 said:
			
		

> it's called Delicate Pink which looks like this on:
> 
> it's one of my fave lippies and is a really beautiful nudey pink.



Ohh u make me wanna try em I wonder if they are still made....


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Great thread! 
Is there a lipstick dupe link like this one for mac shadows?


> Mac shadow dupes http://www.equiglam.com/index.php/ho...eyeshadowdupes


----------



## kwealzliy

anyone know a dupe for Laura Geller's: Brighten & Balance powder?? 

TIA


----------



## Amazona

This thread needs to wake up again!

Any dupes for Tom Ford Cherry Lush and Kat von D Lolita I? What about Hourglass Icon lipstick?
What are the best dupes for Nars Orgasm blush and Stila Kitten anything - eye shadows, highlight, lip gloss..?

It would be great if people would share all the dupes they've come across!


----------

